# can't get HT pages to load



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi, I can't seem to get ANY HT pages to load on one of my computers. It acts like it is loading but the pages are blank.

I have checked and they aren't blocked by any firewall. They used to load and would sometimes and then suddenly not at all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Hope you get an answer, mine is like that most of the time.I know this dial-up of mine is sloooooooow but why does it download the page heading and then about 5-10 min the rest of the page, and sometimes not at all, so I log off. :shrug:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Are you using Internet Explorer? Have you cleared out cookies,temp files,etc. Hae you tried resetting your router? If none of the above works, go into "Network Connections", right click on your DEFAULT CONNECTION and select "repair". 
If that doesn't work, the first simple soltion is to download a diffrent browser.
Mozilla Firefox should work nicely. Download it from www.mozilla.com , and see if it fixes your problems. (also speeds up dial-up connections a bit.) If NONE of the above solution work, then I would contact your phone company, and you ISP provider.  
Eric


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I have mozilla, update regularly. Have cleared cookies, made sure it isn't blocked, did the network repair, everything I can think of. It can't be the router (but have reset it as well) as I can get it on other computers, just not my laptop.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Have you geared up your virus/adware/spyware scans, and ran them lately~~?
What version of windows are you running~?(assuming you have windows)
Are you typiny in www.homesteadingtoday.com manually? Try doing that If you haven't, THEN, if that doesn't work~ try doing a search through GOOGLE for HOMESTEADING TODAY and click on a link through google. (this seems to work in some case, not sure why~)


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I have and do update my virus/spyware and run scans regularly. Have typed manually and googled and tried clicking links...NOTHING WORKS!!!! Keep with the ideas someone is bound to have one I haven't tried!!!


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Starsmom said:


> Hi, I can't seem to get ANY HT pages to load on one of my computers. It acts like it is loading but the pages are blank.
> 
> I have checked and they aren't blocked by any firewall. They used to load and would sometimes and then suddenly not at all.
> 
> Any suggestions?


It isn't you. HT has been slow to respond lately. I suspect Dean is having a resource problem, or perhaps needs to expand some parameters.

If a page doesn't load within a reasonable amount of time, click the Refresh button to try again.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

I've been having the same problem for weeks. I turn off the firewall long enough to load the pages I want to read.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

MaineFarmMom said:


> I've been having the same problem for weeks. I turn off the firewall long enough to load the pages I want to read.


I don't see why turning off the firewall would help. I suspect any success you've had by doing that is fortuitous.

The problem is normally that of "simultaneous connections" to some application, in this case the SQL database where the posts are stored. If there are no SQL application connections available at the moment you requested the thread, you are put on an input cue. If you are on the input cue too long, your request for a connection to the SQL database times out.


----------

